
Ruby Procs And Lambdas (And The Difference Between Them) - bpn_sasi
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/ruby-procs-and-lambdas-and-the-difference-between-them/
======
bpn_sasi
great post! love the arity tip and finding number of args when they are
variable.

